# Metal shavings in meat grinder



## kotterr (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought a steel meat grinder and it looks like some inner components have tiny (about a 1-2 mm in length and very thin) steel shavings on the internal parts. I plan to wash the machine, but I was wondering how dangerous these tiny steel shavings are if eaten. Any experience with this?The metal is most likely high carbon steel, possibly some stainless steel.http://imageshack.us/a/img196/2038/3yl3.jpg


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Polish them out! Use a small rat-tail file or some emery cloth, or even a small screwdriver, just get rid of them!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And run lots of pieces of stale bread thru the grinder.


----------



## kotterr (Jan 4, 2013)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Polish them out! Use a small rat-tail file or some emery cloth, or even a small screwdriver, just get rid of them!


They come off with a toothpick. Don't seem too hard. My main concern was missing one or two and eating it. Is it harmful? Can it damage the stomach/intestines?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had this happen to me on a machine on 2nd use .Seems the shaft was warped or bent  and when it turned the blade would hit inside of casing. In your case if new follow what Pete says. Run bread then flush with plenty water then more bread


----------



## kotterr (Jan 4, 2013)

chefedb said:


> I have had this happen to me on a machine on 2nd use .Seems the shaft was warped or bent and when it turned the blade would hit inside of casing. In your case if new follow what Pete says. Run bread then flush with plenty water then more bread


I understand. However, I still have this question: if I miss one or two shavings and they are eaten, can they cause internal injuries?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

kotterr said:


> I understand. However, I still have this question: if I miss one or two shavings and they are eaten, can they cause internal injuries?


IMHO? YES! That is why food processing plants have metal detectors installed, to prevent metal shavings from getting into food.


----------



## kotterr (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like the inner parts don't even fit together properly. And the parts grind against each other like crazy. Going to return this Chinese junk.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like the problem I described. Take it back fast


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Clean the die good as described.  When you put it back together just screw the end cap on till the cutter and die are snug.  I finish tightening mine with the machine running.  It looks like they are running under too much pressure.  Clean then try it again.  If you are handy you can freshen up your die with wet/dry paper on a flat surface that will expose a fresh cutting edge.  Also check to make sure the cutter is not warped - I don't like the look of the die in your picture.  OR you can always send it back.  those little sharps can cause havoc in your digestive tract - stomach acid should dissolve them, but getting to there might not be pleasant.


----------



## kotterr (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't screw the main fitting that holds the blade in all the way. The parts just don't fit. The only way for me to screw the main fitting on all the way is to either take something out of the assembly or move the main head out of the motor body. I'm negotiation the refund. It's just not worth it to deal with so many problems when it's supposed to be brand new.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Told you bring it back it is defective or was dropped and bent shaft FINISHED lets not beat it to death


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

chefedb said:


> Told you bring it back it is defective or was dropped and bent shaft FINISHED lets not beat it to death


*Agreed 100%*


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

whatever the equipment is, it is most definitely first cheapo rate quality / construction.

it would appear despite all the knife sharpening hoopola around here - no one recognizes the tell tale signs of a wire edge as pictured in your post #1.

it's a flat plat.  it has bee ground flat - utterly standard procedure.  you can see the grind mark running horizontal in the picture.  point blank obvious to any minimal experience is:  the grinding action happened from right to left, creating multiple wire edges at the holes - take a note - all on the same side / location.  it's the surface grinding operation....

that the wire edge fragments are still there - absolutely first rate indication of "made in China by people who don't care as long as it is as cheep as possible"

the outer circular "wear marks" clearly indicate the (circular) cutting blade was not ground flat to quite the same quality as the perforated flat plate.

that the parts don't quite fit together....absolutely first rate indication of "made in China by people who don't care as long as it is as cheep as possible"

were there no other issues, the wire edge left overs could be cleaned up and eliminated.  as stated above, metal anything in any food is a really big no-no.

but as apparently nothing else fits, get your money back - it's junk.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kotterr said:


> Looks like the inner parts don't even fit together properly. And the parts grind against each other like crazy. Going to return this Chinese junk.


Listen, the two best brands of manual grinders out there are:

American made *CHOP-RITE* and you can go to their website and order spare parts; recently I did. And they offer some parts made in carbon steel (sharper) or stainless steel.
Czechoslovakian made *PORKERT*. No longer imported to the U.S., *PORKERTS* can be found often on ebay and I believe that their parts are interchangeable with the *CHOP-RITE*.
Imho the chinese stuff fits together poorly and their tin plating lousy.

And also each blade should be dedicated to its own die. As the wear proceeds, the die/blade will assume conforming contours and so the fit will be extra close. Remember, one blade per die, a marriage made in hog heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kotterr (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I have to pay return shipping, which unfortunately is over $60. I was truly shocked by the quality (lack thereof) since this thing was over $300. If it had been $50, I would have expected this. But it's basically totally unusable. No doubt the Chinaman will put it up for sale again until he gets lucky and someone decides to keep it.Anyway, I need an electric meat grinder. What are some good brands for that besides LEM? How about Panasonic? How do all-steel meat grinders compare to plastic body ones?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kotterr said:


> Well, I have to pay return shipping, which unfortunately is over $60. I was truly shocked by the quality (lack thereof) since this thing was over $300. If it had been $50, I would have expected this. But it's basically totally unusable. No doubt the Chinaman will put it up for sale again until he gets lucky and someone decides to keep it. Anyway, I need an electric meat grinder. What are some good brands for that besides LEM? How about Panasonic? How do all-steel meat grinders compare to plastic body ones?


Do a search on my user name because I started an identical thread within the past six months.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

You may need to use a power washer to clean out all areas, and an ultrasonic cleaner for removable parts.

dcarch


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kotterr said:


> ...Anyway, I need an electric meat grinder. What are some good brands for that besides LEM? How about Panasonic? How do all-steel meat grinders compare to plastic body ones?


The ones selling for under $200 are hit or miss. Good stuff in the $3-400 range. But stick with a manual grinder for 5# and under.


----------

